# Off-Topic >  Anyone in Krasnodar Krai?

## jdurand

Surely with all the agriculture and industry in the area there should be at least a few members in the area.

Since we can't enter the country yet due to the border closing, we're having more finishing work done on our shop. Love to meet up with others who create, make, tinker, and value tools whenever we actually get there.

Our location:
город Горячий Ключ
Краснодарский Край 353290
Российская Федерация

----------


## Toolmaker51

No, not even same time zone...but we'd appreciate a few metric tons of that border closing with applicators.

----------


## DIYSwede

-Am I right in assuming the city's poetic name is "Key to the Mountains"?

ATB
Johan

----------


## jdurand

Well, translates as Hot Spring (officially) but most software will say Hot Key (same spelling, two meanings).

There's a hot spring in town that's somewhat famous, healing waters from various wells have different properties. People come from all over to partake. Of course the locals have built walls around one of the springs along the river and made a public hot tub. Sulfur and other mineral rich hot water fresh from the ground and no charge, 24/7 access if you know where it is. Our sponsor started telling us there was a secret spring available so I sent her a photo we took of it in July 2018. We make good spies.  :Smile: 

Currently finishing up things on the house we were going to do after we got there, but might as well do it now while we're waiting. Universe keeps tossing interesting road blocks in front of us then hands us the key. Our sponsor's name is even Nadezda (translates to Hope). Latest event is someone drove across 3 lanes of road and placed himself in front of my car. He kept telling the police that I wasn't there, but even his insurance company had to admit from the photos I took that there did seem to be a rather forceful meeting. They accepted 100% fault and are repairing our car, didn't even mention totalling it. Going to cost them a fortune, it's a 1999 Suzuki Grand Vitara. They also gave us a 2020 Mazda CX-30 while they fix our car. That thing is HORRIBLE, my neighbor looked at it and said he'd never go near a Mazda dealer after seeing that. Can't see out of it, BIG blind spots, computerized junk for everything, feels like sitting in a bathtub.

Anyway, our house as of yesterday

Front door:


Driveway with machine shop at end. The 4x4 meter area in front of the shop is flat for building stuff, the driveway is tilted towards the street. There will be a grate over the storm drain once the concrete sets. Then a roof over the driveway and work area with lights and an I beam for a lift.



The gates are done but won't be installed until the concrete is fully set. Then top soil and the outside is done. Gate power, intercom wires, fiber optics, and storm drains all underground already.

https://durandinterstellar.com/photos/Our_New_Home/

----------


## jdurand

Oh, there will be big tiles that look like rock covering the concrete foundation and another style with good texture for the stairs, porches, balconies. Currently the professional engineers are evaluating the ones we picked to make sure they'll last 200 years.

----------

